# [KDE] L'automount ne marche pas

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !

L'automout sous KDE, via l'applet Device notifier ou depuis dolphin, ne marche pas autant pour les APN, clés USB....

Pourtant mon kernel semble bien configuré :

 *Quote:*   

> <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

 

L'erreur que j'ai : 

 *Quote:*   

> An error occured while accessing 'nom du média', the system resonded:
> 
> org.freedesktop.Hal.Decice.PermissionDeniedByPolicy: org.freedesktop.hal.mount-removable
> 
> no <-- (action, result)

 

Avez-vous une idée, sachant qu'avec un sudo mount ca passe ?

Merci !

----------

## netfab

Vérifie ta configuration policykit.

----------

## mrpouet

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Vérifie ta configuration policykit.

 

completement, là comme çà j'aurai pensé à la même chose  :Smile: .

@Animatrix:  ou sinon regardes si tu as le support policykit dans hal... si t'as qu'un seul user sur une machine... polkit est pas vraiment util, et va plus te poser des problêmes qu'autre chose.   :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

Donc si on a un seul utilisateur, on peut désactiver sans problème le support de PolicyKit sur notre machine ? Je pensais que PolicyKit était une "techno de l'avenir" et qu'on devait passer par là ..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mrpouet

Ben polkit çà te permet simplement d'éviter que tout le monde soit apte à éxécuter des services Dbus system, par l'intermédiare de régles, et de droits extrêmement bien fait.

c'est trés intérèssant sur les machines avec plusieurs utilisateurs (et avec un admin), celà dit , en général lorsque sur une machine où tu n'a qu'un seul user, comme çà doit être le cas pour la plupart d'entre nous, génèralement on aime bien pouvoir suspend/hibernate sans soucis (quoi que devkit-power je crois que l'on a pas le choix et que l'on est obligé de passer par polkit... bref)

PS: celà dit polkit déchire, et à vraiment de l'avenir oui, mais il faut que çà soit utile  :Wink: 

----------

## Legoboy

La première fois que j'ai installé KDE, j'ai eu le même problème.

Jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que mon compte utilisateur n'était pas dans le groupe « plugdev ».

----------

